# WiFi modem



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

How slow are you talking?

The chip isn't very fast to begin with. And it only broadcasts 2.4 ghz. 

5ghz provides much faster speeds.


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

It’s slow like year 2000 2G speed slow , my 2016 limited Cruze was way faster than this.


----------



## PinkPanther83 (Feb 17, 2020)

I have a question. How good is AT&T's Cell Phone Coverage in your area? Onstar uses AT&T's Cell Phone Network for their 4G LTE Internet Connections. If you have poor coverage for AT&T in your region that will probably affect the Speeds you get.


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

AT&T is actually good in my area .


----------



## PinkPanther83 (Feb 17, 2020)

Have you by chance tried disconnecting the Negative Connector on your Battery, let power to the electronic components discharge for a minute, and reconnecting it? In my experience with dealing with Modems and Wireless Routers occasionally they have to be power cycled to clear up some issues. This might be the same with the Modems that are built into the Cars.


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

I’ll try that when I get off , thanks


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

The wifi modem is part of the onstar module, same as on the Gen 1 models. To fix any issue with a physical component, the entire unit would have to be replaced.


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

Oh okay do you happen to know the location for it on the Gen2 , i know on Gen1 it was behind the glove box on the side.


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

You are totally nuts if you don't have the dealer do this under warranty. Those units are often not plug and play and require dealer intervention anyways.

The HMI for the radio needs to be pre programmed before it even gets to a dealer as an example.


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

I am getting it done under warranty,when I have time to take it in.


----------

